# Are these the first Sisters of Battle??!



## ChaosGirl (Apr 29, 2008)

In Lexicon is says "The Adepta Sororitas date their founding from the 36th millennium, and more specifically from the later events of the Age of Apostasy. The majority of their initial influx was recruited from the pre-existing Brides of the Emperor, *the all-female bodyguard force employed by Goge Vandire.* "


Then I found this - "Boras Minor was a planet invaded by Goge Vandire's forces during the Reign of Blood. Every female child under 12 on the planets farms was arrested as part of the deranged demands made by Vandire."

BUt it also states - 'invade the farmlands of [[Boras Minor]] and enslave every female child under twelve years of age '

Were they arrested to be trained as the future 'Brides of the Emperor' (aka Sisters of Battle) ??? k:

Or for something stupid? :ireful2: 



I tried to google more info but nothing much as said about why they were arrested for?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The majority of recruitment by the Adepta Sororitas during the latter stages of the Age of Apostasy may indeed have been drawn heavily from the Brides of the Emperor, but these are by no means the origins of the Adepta, or the first anti-heretic, anti-psyker female-based ''cult''. During the Great Crusade and through the Horus Heresy itself, the Sisters of Silence were employed often against rogue psykers or Xenos capable of chanelling the Warp. An example of such is the large contingent present, alongside the Space Wolves and Adeptus Custodes at Prospero dealing with the Thousand Sons. Other mentions of the Sisters are in _The Flight of the Eisenstein_, as they help the Death Guard battle the Jorgall and their psyking traits. Although Garro certainly saved their puny, femanine arses. 

That said, I don`t know particularly much about any of the Ordo`s exempting Malleus, and even less of the Age of Apostasy, so you will most likely get a better answer from one other.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Adeptus Sororitas have nothing to do with the Sisters of Silence other than gender- the Sisters of Battle were all recruited from a single planet where they called themselves the Daughters of the Emperor (Vandire renamed them) but they were already a group of warriors and the planet wasn't Boras Minor.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

The 'Sisters of Battle' originated long before this. I think the arrest of all the female children on the planet really has no purpose other then because Vandire was nuts and just came up with random things 

As for what actually happened to those arrested, who knows. A whole planets worth is a lot. Maybe he was experimenting in trying to make female space marines... he succeeded and they are asleep in tombs somewhere waiting to be discovered :victory:



ChaosGirl said:


> In Lexicon is says "The Adepta Sororitas date their founding from the 36th millennium, and more specifically from the later events of the Age of Apostasy. The majority of their initial influx was recruited from the pre-existing Brides of the Emperor, *the all-female bodyguard force employed by Goge Vandire.* "
> 
> 
> Then I found this - "Boras Minor was a planet invaded by Goge Vandire's forces during the Reign of Blood. Every female child under 12 on the planets farms was arrested as part of the deranged demands made by Vandire."
> ...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Tebok said:


> The 'Sisters of Battle' originated long before this. I think the arrest of all the female children on the planet really has no purpose other then because Vandire was nuts and just came up with random things
> 
> As for what actually happened to those arrested, who knows. A whole planets worth is a lot. Maybe he was experimenting in trying to make female space marines... he succeeded and they are asleep in tombs somewhere waiting to be discovered :victory:


Or more in keeping with the horror of 40k Vandire could possibly add paedophile to his crimes of genocide?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Or more in keeping with the horror of 40k Vandire could possibly add paedophile to his crimes of genocide?


:rofl:
I was thinking that exact same thing


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Or more in keeping with the horror of 40k Vandire could possibly add paedophile to his crimes of genocide?


He didn't need to have soldiers go to a far distant planet to get them when there are plenty on Terra itself. Besides, why a planets worth??

He found a way to put all the space Marine stuff into a female bodies so now he has a legion hidden in slumber somewhere. Their whereabouts and the process of creating them was lost when he was killed.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe he was thrilled by the characterisitics of the people (i.e Cadians have violet eyes and pale complexions, Tallarns are dark of complexion and eye etc stuff like that)

Really paedophilla, whilst repugnant, is far more believable than your wild theory of female space marines.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Really paedophilla, whilst repugnant, is far more believable than your wild theory of female space marines.


But theories are fun in Warhammer


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

-Shrugs- 

Maybe an odd warpstorm caused a freak accident to cause all pre-pubescent female children to develop warp powers. 

Who knows.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

My own statement is a theory, just a more plausible one.

I have no problem with theories, fluff debate revolves around them, but I'll happily argue against a thoery if I truly doubts it's validity (especially if there's a more reasonble explanation available).


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Nah, he just wanted to race them.


----------



## ChaosGirl (Apr 29, 2008)

I hate how GW does stuff like this. They give you a tiny tidbit of fluff that makes you really want to find out what its all about, but they never go into any more detail.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, the cult called the Daughters of the Emperor were located on San Leor, a desert backwater.
Once they were taken in they were renamed the Brides of the Emperor and made bodyguards and servants.
When everything goes tits-up, the Brides hold off against the forces of several Chapters and AdMech.
Then, post meeting the Emperor, the 4000 that *remained* from the fighting gather to witness the death of the tyrant.

They probably numbered in the hundred thousands if not millions.

They are an all women army.

They are trained for most their life.

Every girl under the age of 12 is a lot of raw potential for an army of that size, make and standard.

I mean, this does kind of seem like the two fluff pieces go hand in hand here.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Female space marines? HA! Next you'll be saying that they can vote, though I guess in 40k I cant really make a sexist joke like that since the imperium doesnt vote....
Imagine how long it would take to tally the votes XD

But I think a chapter of female space marines would be cool. And if that was the case and GW made that the fluff, the planet they were burried on would have been Amazonia, which would have been a jungle world much like Catachan and the female space marines would all be tanned, dark haired, very tall and have their right breast cut off. Dunno it might be a bit original for GW though.

I'm surprised though that no Chaos Lord has tried something like that, I'm sure one has tried planetary pedophilia but not female marines, it would be quite interesting.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

Karnox said:


> Female space marines? HA! Next you'll be saying that they can vote, though I guess in 40k I cant really make a sexist joke like that since the imperium doesnt vote....
> Imagine how long it would take to tally the votes XD
> 
> But I think a chapter of female space marines would be cool. And if that was the case and GW made that the fluff, the planet they were burried on would have been Amazonia, which would have been a jungle world much like Catachan and the female space marines would all be tanned, dark haired, very tall and have their right breast cut off. Dunno it might be a bit original for GW though.
> ...



That would be a great short story. Even if it ended up being a total failure... perhaps something unexpected happened instead... like all the Space Marine implants and all the Chaos stuff turned them into some crazed half-demonic killer girlscouts or something. :shok:


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Kettu said:


> They probably numbered in the hundred thousands if not millions.


10'000. At the time of the siege the Brides numbered approximately ten thousand, according to the 2e Codex: Sisters of Battle.

Vandire was a grad A fruit loop - for all we know, when his troops told him they'd captured all the girls on Boras Minor he exploded 'Girls!? I told you to bring me all their grills - I'm having a barbecue this weekend, fool!'.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Grade A Fruit Loop, but a very cunning Grade A Fruit Loop.:biggrin:
I just thought that as far as fluff goes, it seems kinda obvious to me that they must've been 'recruits' for the Brides.

10,000 then, ok. I couldn't be bothered to dig up my copy to reconfirm everything.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

10,000? 10,000 held of more than 100 marines? They're tougher than I suspected. Lol


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

With faith, anything is possible.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Black Templars were there.... I think the faith was about = on both sides.


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

lol, but the templars didnt have daddy on side in that match. as to sisters(or brides, or daughters) holding off marines, that is their job. in spite of what the badab war states, sisters of battle are the marine killers. when a chapter is deemed to have fallen too far from imperial creed, or its doctrines are deemed heretical, the girls are sent in to take the chapter down. im just waiting for the opportunity to neuter some pups when theyre caught out using Fenrisian wolves and in large numbers.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Nejoar is correct. That was their entire job Rogue Trader in fact - exterminating rogue Space Marine chapters. In those days Sisters of Battle are the galaxy's ultimate badasses - the only force with the faith and the skill to bring down rogue Marine chapters.

I would also like to introduce the heretic Space Wolves to my Sisters and their ap1 Boltguns and Heavy Flamers


----------

